# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Fast lvl 40-50 spot [ 20 mins event chain - +12k XP/RUN. ]

## GW2yoyo

As the topic said: Great leveling spot from 40-50 (or more)

12k-25k XP / about 20-30 mins.
+Great loots (yellow rares)
3/5 for me, the final loot from the boss was 1 gold.

Location:


Start Event - first of many:


Location of the events after the start event. (Events will go on for 20 mins)


Example Event in that area:

----------


## nehoe

this was a really fun event chain! any idea on how long it takes to restart?

----------


## Pygoz

I would like to know that as well, how long is it before it restarts?

----------


## deadrap

Really great event area, I had the whole chain spawn again immediately after finishing it 3 times but now I've been waiting 20 mins for the 4th.

Guess it's random like that.

----------


## lordz23

what was the final boss. the centaur champion? I didn't get any gold from it o-o. or any loot really.

----------


## GW2yoyo

Repeats in 5-15 mins. Remember to loot the chest at the final boss, made 8g from this event.
Great place to setup bot.

----------


## andrewkim2

Is the final boss where you kill the 3 warbeasts and the elemental and then the centaur? Just tried doing the event now, mightve been bugged. No drops, and the splendid chest was already there before he dropped.

----------

